# blue damsel



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am going to try today or tommorow to get the water tested and use a bluedamsel to help cycle my tank and I will prolly need some more live rock


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what light are you using for the live rock??..with out the right light the rock will just die and become bowl rock...as you know live rock is an expensive item....


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Live rock does need some light, but nothing special, unless you want the cool little stuff to start growing out of it.

BTW, live rock will be enough to cycle a tank (presuming you have enough). No need to put a damsel in there. If you dont have enough LR, then just toss in a cocktail shrimp (dead), and let it decay. It will produce enough ammonia to cycle, and food for any little critters from the rock.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am using a flourscent light that came with the hood and I have a clownfish and a green fish in there they are so cute and the live rock looks fine to me and it already has things growing on it I will check with the lfs soon to make sure, do I want to leave the light on all the time or turn it off at night?


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Usually when you transport live rock some of the organisms will die which could cause an ammonia spike. Keep any eye on your fish, they may become stressed.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay will do


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Why would you put a damsel in a tank that already has 2 fish in it, to cycle it? Damsels are demon spawn, and impossible to get out









What kind of green fish do you have? Hopefully not a mandarine, or it will soon be dead. The clown is basically a damsel in disguise (but much better), and inherits its extreme durability. However, I would not cycle a tank with one, as there is no need. It takes a lot longer to cycle a SW tank, and that fish will be stressed for some time









And what kind of clown do you have? Some of them can be mean little bastages









Oh, and use a lighting cycle. 12-14 hours will do it. I have mine on timers, makes it a lot easier to remember


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Agreed the damsel isn't needed and it will terrorize the other fish. What size tank is this?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I was thinking of putting a damsel int here but I didn't I got the clown fish and other one instead.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Clowns are very cool fish. I have an oscellaris and a cinnamon clown (in different tanks).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pleased to hear everything is good


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a percula clownfish cuz I have such a small tank


----------

